# More shoes!! Mwahahahha



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 13, 2007)

My grandmother spoilt me with 2 pairs of shoes today as a late bday present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Couldnt get very good pics... but they're HOT


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are cute, Enjoy! ​
Happy belated Brithday!​


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are adorable! Very pinup-ish!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

I absolutely adore those!!  So gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 29, 2007)

those shoes..... "toooo cute"


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 29, 2007)

those red ones are pure hotness.


----------



## xiahe (Mar 29, 2007)

those shoes are adorable!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2007)

oooh man i love those black ones!


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

ohhh red open toe peep!! they're the SEX.......est shoes hmmm...


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

_Very _cute.​


----------

